# Outlook 2000



## pmj0413 (Aug 5, 2005)

Help please.

For about a week now I have been unable to open Outlook. When I click on the icon, it tells me "unable to open Outlook, please try again later". I am using XP Home Edition.


----------



## pmj0413 (Aug 5, 2005)

*Cannot open Outlook 2000*

For anyone else having this problem. The problem is not with Outlook. If
you use McAfee that is the problem. SpamKiller 7 was recently release and it
is the reason. The temporary fix is:

As a temporary measure, you can disable the Outlook MAPI plug-in by running
the following command: 

*C:\Windows\System32\Regsvr32.exe /u "C:\Program Files\McAfee\SpamKiller\
McMAPI.dll" * 
Try running Outlook, if it still won't start run this command: 

C:\Windows\System32\Regsvr32.exe /u "C:\Program Files\McAfee\SpamKiller\
Mskolplg.dll"


----------



## elay (Jan 1, 2006)

Hello - Happy new year to all users

I have a good problem to start off the new year with.

Over Christmas I replaced Mcafee security Suite (including spamkiller) with zonealarm 6. I used Control panel Add / Remove programs to delete some old apps and all references to Mcafee. I still have Norton antivirus 2004 installed.
I am running XP pro with SP/2


Since then all my office 2000 apps give me the following error.

Hanging application OUTLOOK.EXE, version 9.0.0.6604, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000

The application window opens but the hourglass hangs over the window. when I move the mouse off the window I get the active mouse arrow pointer

In Task manager I get 2 instances of the app with the message not responding - I dully kill these off and send an error response to microsoft.

I have searched google and many forums for a clue to the error - and I have got clues that might suggest that either mcafee is the culprit or there is a conflict between the antivirus apps. I have checked the firewall setups and disabled any processes to see if it made any difference.

For example: checking firewall settings from the symantec website
http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/nav.nsf/docid/2003082012355706?Open&src=&docid=2003100110523806&nsf=nav.nsf&view=docid&dtype=&prod=&ver=&osv=&osv_lvl=&seg=

In between I have updated all my office apps from office downloads and updated my XP files as well. I have used sfs /scannow as well. and then re-checked that my sytem was up to date with windows update. I have also tried to start my system in diagnostic mode.

I have found that the add / remove did not remove the spam killer directory and the task manager process table showed me that some mcafee files were still running. I tried to delete the spamkiller directory a number of times but was told that I did not have the correct permissions ( I log in as administrator) I have tried various registry cleaners 

http://www.macecraft.com/jv16powertools2005/

I eventually managed to delete the spamkiller directory and then started getting an error message pointing me to mcmapi.dll and thats how I found this site - the thread I am replying to suggested I tried unregistering references to the addin in outlook - they did not have any affect because I had deleted the directory.



> C:\Windows\System32\Regsvr32.exe /u "C:\Program Files\McAfee\SpamKiller\
> McMAPI.dll"
> 
> C:\Windows\System32\Regsvr32.exe /u "C:\Program Files\McAfee\SpamKiller\
> Mskolplg.dll"



My PC is behaving normaly apart from this problem. It seems to be a common dll problem between the office / MS apps. I cannot get to Detect and repair because none of the app commands are available to me.

The only course of action I can think of at the moment is to re-install mcafee and try the unregister commands again

and also from another thread in your forums - unregister the office apps and restart so that they get a fresh registration.

http://support.microsoft.com/default...b;en-us;264625
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/236872/en-us


Other than that I need Help....ASAP.


----------

